# Wie Image aus dem Web laden ?



## Stumppi (28. April 2005)

Hallo,

in meiner Applikation habe ich die Bilder folgendermaßen implementiert:

BufferedImage bufferedImage = ImageIO.read(new File("c:/webcam.jpg"));

Das Bild ist dabei lokal auf meinem Host gespeichert.

Nun möchte ich das Bild jedoch aus dem Web per URL abfragen.
Das Bild ist beispielsweise hier abgelegt:

https://server/subsites/webcam/webcam.jpg

Die Implementierung muss dabei http und wenn möglich auch https unterstützen...

Bislang habe ich noch keine funktionierende Lösung gefunden...

Kann jemand helfen ?

Gruß
Stumppi


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. April 2005)

Hallo!

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials190552.html&highlight=download

Gruß Tom


----------



## Stumppi (28. April 2005)

Hi Thomas,

hab's jetzt unter Berücksichtigung des Tutorials folgendermaßen implementiert:

URL url = new URL(camUrl);
BufferedInputStream bis = new BufferedInputStream(url.openStream());
BufferedImage bufferedImage = ImageIO.read(bis);
imageNew.setBufferedImage(bufferesImage);
bis.close();

Kann es sein das das Image nur beim ersten Aufruf über die URl geladen wird, dann im Cache abgelegt wird und später auch von dort aufgerufen wird ? Sollte dem so sein, wie erreiche ich, das das Image beim jedem Aufruf auch wirklich neu geladen wird ?

Danke!
Matthias


----------

